
Show HN: I wrote a .NET to JS compiler. Here's an XNA demo compiled to JS. - kevingadd
http://hildr.luminance.org/Platformer/Platformer.html
======
kevingadd
If my Linode falls over while hosting this, or you want to download all the
files and host them locally to play with it, I've put a ZIP file of the demo
up on my dropbox here: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1643240/Platformer.zip>

Please note that it won't work if loaded from file:// because Firefox and
Chrome are really aggressive about cross-origin checks (I think IE9 and IE10
will load it just fine from disk, though).

Questions and comments highly welcomed. :) The compiler is still relatively
immature, but I'm very optimistic about where I can take it in the future.

------
hugh4life
Really nice...

I found it interesting that you are with Mozilla considering the guy behind
the llvm-to-javascript compiler works there too...

<https://github.com/kripken/emscripten>

~~~
kevingadd
Yeah, Azakai's brilliant. The paper he published was useful when figuring out
how to translate goto statements to JS (C# supports them, though thankfully,
they aren't used much.)

------
jwatte
Nice! I've always thought emscripten is a bit annoying, as it doesn't
integrate with the LLVM infrastructure, but instead re-parses everything in
Python...

------
nl
This is pretty impressive. Are the any details on the C#->Javascript compiler?

Any comments about Ray Cromwell's comments on the lack of suitable sound APIs
for games in HTML? [http://cromwellian.blogspot.com/2011/05/ive-been-having-
twit...](http://cromwellian.blogspot.com/2011/05/ive-been-having-twitter-back-
and-forth.html)

------
cyanbane
Very, very cool. Interested to see how System.Threading is
implemented/converted.

~~~
kevingadd
It's not. It might be possible to implement it in the future with Web Workers,
but it'd be a stripped down implementation.

You could certainly run the managed bits of System.Threading through the
translator, though; I've done that before. But the shiny bits happen to live
on the native side of things, in both MS's CLR and Mono... :(

~~~
cyanbane
Gotcha, looking at the JS. Still very impressive. Been interested in the
Script# project for awhile, this looks along same lines. Good stuff.

------
dtzWill
I created an account just to upvote this, very cool and keep up the good work!
:)

~~~
diegoponciano
Me too haha =)

------
Alg0r1thm
Worked on OSX just fine w/ FF4. Great job so far! Can't wait to checkout and
play with it on a Windows box later.

------
peregrine
This worked surprisingly well. Nice work!

------
diegoponciano
Awesome, the demo is pretty slick! (unlike some other demos, it runs pretty
fast on chrome, very impressive).

------
greendot
I'm impressed. Definitely an upvote.

------
cheez
Really good.

------
tknv
Wow

------
HardyLeung
Amazing!

